# How TV could present letterbox movies w/o commercials



## Guest (Feb 18, 2002)

If you're a movie buff, you know how it goes. If the TV network or cable channel presents a movie in it's original aspect ratio, you get something like this...










Oh, dear. The TV set must be broken. After all, there are these horrible black bars. Why, they must be blacking out part of the picture.

So, I present a possible solution:










No more annoying black bars. We have a informational crawl at the top of the screen, plus a promotional crawl at the bottom of the screen. And, since they can advertise in the bar, they can present the movie "without commercial interruption."


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2002)

Yikes, that would be kinda annoying.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2002)

If that was to ever happen I would make shutters for my TV so I could again have black bars.  

Scott


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2002)

On my 16X9 TV, all I would have to do is zoom the picture in to fill the screen blocking the top and bottom bars.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2002)

2 words... duct tape!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2002)

Mark your idea reminds me of the movie Ed TV.  

Dave


----------

